# mazejte chrapat



## Sugy

What exactly does it mean this sentence that a friend send me ? “ mazejte chrapat hahaha”
Is not possible to translate it from a translator . Please help ! Thank you


----------



## Mori.cze

Hi, unfortunatelly as written it does not mean anything. My guess is that there is a typo and "cheapat" should be "chrápat", in case I am right it would mean "go to bed" (you in plural) or more literally something like "dart to snore". It is very very informal.


----------



## Sugy

Mori.cze said:


> Hi, unfortunatelly as written it does not mean anything. My guess is that there is a typo and "cheapat" should be "chrápat", in case I am right it would mean "go to bed" (you in plural) or more literally something like "dart to snore". It is very very informal.


Thank you so much . In the moment he send me this message “ mazejte chrapat” , I was speaking with one girl. Does now make any more sense ? Thank you again


----------



## bibax

In Standard Czech, "chrápat" means to snore, but in informal slang it means to sleep.
Also the imperative "mazej" (sing.) or "mazejte" (plur.) is very informal in this context.

In informal slang, "mazej/mazejte chrápat" means simply "go to bed".

In Standard Czech, it is:

*Jdi spát!* (to one person)
*Jděte spát!* (to more persons, or to one person formally)


----------



## Sugy

bibax said:


> In Standard Czech, "chrápat" means to snore, but in informal slang it means to sleep.
> Also the imperative "mazej" (sing.) or "mazejte" (plur.) is very informal in this context.
> 
> In informal slang, "mazej/mazejte chrápat" means simply "go to bed".
> 
> In Standard Czech, it is:
> 
> *Jdi spát!* (to one person)
> *Jděte spát!* (to more persons, or to one person formally)


Thank you bibax


----------



## Enquiring Mind

The key sense of "mazat" in collocation with an infinitive like this, as noted by Mori.cze by the word "dart", is usually to do the action *quickly *in the sense of* "*don't ask questions", "no ifs, no buts", "just get on and do what I'm telling you!" 

Without the exact context (maybe it was evening or night time when the comment was made?), I'd suggest "Isn't it past your bedtime?" It's not a question in Czech, of course, it's an imperative, but that's probably how we'd phrase it socio-idiomatically in English here. The commenter adds ha ha ha!, of course, to "lighten" the comment in case the reader feels offended.

As noted by the previous posters, the style is informal, slang, but pretty normal for chatspeak.


----------



## Sugy

Enquiring Mind said:


> The key sense of "mazat" in collocation with an infinitive like this, as noted by Mori.cze by the word "dart", is usually to do the action *quickly *in the sense of* "*don't ask questions", "no ifs, no buts", "just get on and do what I'm telling you!"
> 
> Without the exact context (maybe it was evening or night time when the comment was made?), I'd suggest "Isn't it past your bedtime?" It's not a question in Czech, of course, it's an imperative, but that's probably how we'd phrase it socio-idiomatically in English here. The commenter adds ha ha ha!, of course, to "lighten" the comment in case the reader feels offended.
> 
> As noted by the previous posters, the style is informal, slang, but pretty normal for chatspeak.


Yes it was very late in the evening . Thank you so much  enquiring mind


----------

